# Needing DIY Water Mister Help



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I am pondering one last idea before I settle in on a project list for 2014. I want to do like a wall of halloween masks with some of the masks shooting a water mist at the victims/guests.

It seems like it should be easy but I cannot get the whole process planned out in my head. Cheap misting systems for poolside activities appear to be just pvc with misting heads attached and plugged into a water hose connection. I know that water sprinklers have electric water valve connections which I figure could be used to to open and close the misting action when triggered. 

I cannot be the first person who has traveled down this road. Any help would be appreciated.



Brian


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

Not sure what your budget is, but this is a very nice, easy to use, and reliable product:

http://dcprops.com/store/startle-effects/dc-standard-spitter/

You can easily replicate it in function (I know I've seen tutorials on the internet), but if you have the budget, the time saving can be very valuable.

Short mode of operation: When the valve opens, the air movement across the "T" in the pipe creates a vacuum that draws water from the reservoir into the air stream and out the end of the hose. A small check valve keeps you from blowing the water out of the reservoir.

Finding the check valve locally has always been the hard part for me. I have tons of air valves laying around.

There are other ways you could implement this as well, but this solution is pretty elegant.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the reply imax. That link to the professional sprayer is certainly cheaper than others I had seen. But I want 4-6 masks on the wall to spray water so the cost of that system would be prohibitive at $100 a prop.

There has to be just a real simple solution for this when you are talking about just installing pvc pipes. The cheap canopy misters you see are just pvc pipe with what looks to be self tapping mister heads. And they run about $80 and they have several water outputs.

However they just hook up to the water spigot or "spicket" as we southerners say. And unless I install an inline electric valve, I am not sure how to control the triggering. Plus, I am not sure if the sprinkler valves auto shut when the power is removed.


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

Okay, I'm having a hard time imagining what you are trying to do, but it seems like you are okay with the effect that the inexpensive water misters provide, but you want to be able to control when those misters are enabled?

If so, you're right, you could simply install some sort of water valve on each node and control that with a variety of controllers. You could use anything from real lawn sprinkler valves to old washing machine valves (just remember to be safe - water and electricity is a dangerous combo)

If you wanted to build a version of the system that was less expensive than the commerical model from DC Props, you could try to peice it together yourself. Look at a valve manifold system like this: http://r.ebay.com/9moC3w

Add in some hose, a few fittings, and some check valves and you're probably looking at just shy of $250, minus a controller to run it all (or perhaps you'd want simple step mats?)

-- I


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

We actually did a post about making these on our blog. They're not too difficult.

http://blog.frightprops.com/how-to-make-a-diy-water-mister/


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

FrightProps said:


> We actually did a post about making these on our blog. They're not too difficult.
> 
> http://blog.frightprops.com/how-to-make-a-diy-water-mister/


First off, your website is the best looking website in the business. Second, I cannot believe that you guys put out as many DIY instructions as you do.

I might go the route of your tutorial, but I am trying to accomplish without air compression. I have an idea or two using either a pond pump or electric valve.

In my case the water itself is the prop and I am not trying to add the effect to an existing prop. I have decided against the wall of masks and will just simply have the water spray from the corn maze pallets. If my ideas don't work, I guess I am diving into the world of pneumatics thanks to your blog post.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

*diy motion sprinkler*

Here's what I think you can use:


24v inline sprinkler valve
24v "wall-wart" power supply that can handle the current draw of the valve (the one I looked at was up to .3 amps)
motion detector flood light with 5-second test mode.
light socket outlet adapter
PVC, PVC glue, PVC-to-garden hose adapter, etc
Various electric connectors, lamp cord, plugs


Wire up the motion detector to a plug (I always keep lamp cords and plugs from broken lamps around in case i need them). It would probably be best to mount it to some scrap plywood for a solid base, and to keep the wires protected.
Screw in the light socket outlet adapter into the lamp socket.
Connect the power supply to the sprinkler valve. You might have to twist wires together or wire a female connector to the sprinkler valve, depending on the power supply and how much work you want to do.
Plug in the motion detector light and set the switch to test mode. Plug the power supply into the outlet adapter and test that the valve works when the motion detector turns on the power.
Connect your water supply and misters to the sprinkler valve. You'll need to cut and glue PVC for this part. You can use a pipe-to-hose garden hose adapter on the supply-side for more flexibility in supplying water to the effect.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you for the well detailed reply ScreaminScott . The electric sprinkler valve idea seems like it will produce the best results. You have done a great job clarifying for it me.

But since I have a spare 750 gph pump for my koi pond on hand, I am going to see how that works. I ordered the misting kit and plan on connecting it to a check valve which would be connected to the pump tubing.

And I would hook-up the pump electrical to a security light motion detector hack like you described. I am really, really hoping that the check valve will keep enough water in the system to minimize the lag time.

Let the testing begin.


----------



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

You could get one of these http://www.mistking.com/ultimate-misting-system.html

you can have it run up to 20 nozzles on one unit, depends on your budget but this could be rigged with a sensor but all of them would spray.
you would have to gerry rig it so only the ones you want activate.

or for small independent units, you could set up 12v winshield whipper motors/pumps on a sensor, get check valves in aquarium supply stores as well as tubing then just get the nozzles that work best for your idea.

to create chaotic situations, just mix match the sensors so that when EX: #1 is activated mask #4 sprays that way no one will know witch mask shoots when


----------



## dommyboy (Oct 15, 2011)

If you are super thrifty like me harbor freight sells cheap water (aquarium) pumps. To the tune of about $8...then grab a 20% off coupon. I've used these in a few props similarly without misting (I ran a tube up through a severed head and through the mouth to make it look extra fresh) I would imagine some cheap 1/4" tubing and a misting head or even cheesecloth may do the trick!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I tested the misting kit hooked up to a 750 gph koi pond pump. Interestingly, there was not enough pressure created to push the misting kit.

But when I hooked up the misters directly to the hose it worked perfectly. I would have never thought that the pond pump would not create more pressure than the hose.

Anywhoo, my next step will be to try it with a sprinkler valve and hose. I have kind of switched over to working on my pumpkin patch, so it will probably be June before I get back to this.


Brian


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I didn't read any of the posts above but drip irrigation comes to mind in lieu of PVC piping


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Pressure does not equal flow. A pond pump is designed to move a lot of water...in your case 750 gallons per hour... at very low pressure. Generally much less than 1psi as all it has to do is overcome gravity to move the water to the top of the fountain.

Contrast this with something like a pressure washer which can deliver several thousand psi ...but typically only around 150gph.

Most municipal water is around 30-60psi and maybe 400gph flow so it is a good 'middle ground' between the two. 

If you were looking for a pump for the mister, something like a deep well pump might work and be able to give pressures / flows in the range you need. Though I believe most of those are designed to work intermittently, which may or may not be what you need. Though if you can run off a hose, you save a bunch of expense and complexity by letting the city do the work (pressurizing the water!).


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation and it makes perfect sense.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll be the potential "Nay Sayer" here. I'd be worried about anything that shoots or sprays anything at guests. People are way too lawsuit crazy, and all it would take would be someone complaining about being hit in the eyes or face to have you shut down and probably have you standing in front of a judge.
You also have to consider people slipping or getting hurt because of the water, and if you haunt in an area that gets down to freezing temps, then you can have issues with ice and frozen lines to deal with.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> all it would take would be someone complaining about being hit in the eyes or face to have you shut down and probably have you standing in front of a judge.
> .


Your concerns are certainly concerns that every owner should consider when water is involved. I am comfortable with the dangers of a mist attack outdoors over a flooring of concrete. And if it is freezing on Halloween in Atlanta, then even I will not be outside.

Brian


----------

